# How much coffee do you drink



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

I usually have 5 or 6 daily.


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

10 cups of coffee a day sounds like death. I might get jittery after 1-2.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'm trying to cut down.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

2-3 cups daily


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

about 0 coffees a year.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

3-4 large cups a daily.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Zero.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

4-6 maybe, I actually pour myself cups of coffee and then more often than not, don't finish it and pour it out. It would be less than that, though. I think I only had three cups throughout the day today.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Around 1 cup a month.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I don't drink coffee. I work the night shift and everyone thinks I'm insane for never drinking coffee (or energy drinks)


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Left off the zero option in the poll, buddy.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I only have about a half cup in the morning. I don't really like the taste of coffee much


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

1 a day normally sometimes two. I normally don't drink coffee in the afternoon or evening, just in the morning.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

None.
I only had a bit of it from a cup a long time ago and it agitated me like hell. I do not like its taste anyway. :no


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I've never had Coffee.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

No option for 0 cups a day?


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

SuperSky said:


> Left off the zero option in the poll, buddy.


I'm not your buddy guy! My bad


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Zero.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

The only coffee beverage I drink on occasion is a frappuccino.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

1-3 cups a day


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

2 cups a day


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Probably 5 or 6 cups nowadays. I used to be in the 1-2 pots a day range, but I cut down. I think it affected my moods.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

There's no 0 option? I just drink tea. /British.

I drink 1 cup of tea a day and otherwise usually just drink water because we don't shop for food/drinks much here lol. I like apple and raspberry juice too though.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

1-2 cups a day, usually only during the weekend. I don't have any before class.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

1-2 cups per day

I think coffee is a psychological thing for me. The thought of having a coffee in a cafe or in the morning enlivens my moods a little lol It's comforting


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

2 coffees daily! One w/ breakfast and one at 3pm w/ 2 tsp coconut sugar and a tad bit of soy vanilla milk!  Used to drink like 5 during pre-nursing classes but discovered it did not wake me up, but turn me into a tired, jittery, crazy person! So I stopped


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

catcharay said:


> 1-2 cups per day
> 
> I think coffee is a psychological thing for me. The thought of having a coffee in a cafe or in the morning enlivens my moods a little lol It's comforting


Same here! It's a part of my daily routine! I LOVE to have my coffee!


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Like 1-5 a month...


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

2-3 fairly strong cups. Coffee is fairly healthy for you, so I don't plan on giving it up ever.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

3 if i don't ill sleep all day


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

2-3 Every few months.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Hardly any, tea drinker here.


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

About 2 coffees a day. I love them and can't survive work without having one in the morning. I just feel too tired to go to work and desperately want to call in sick.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

I drink anywhere from 1.5-3 giant mugs of coffee, which translates to 4-9 "cups" according to the measuring lines on a standard carafe.

"I don't need a morning cup of coffee like most people. I need a morning _pot_ of coffee." -- Unknown


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

1 or 2 cups a day. I used to be much more of a tea drinker, but have recently gotten into the habit of drinking a cup or two of coffee in the morning/afternoon.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Quite much. Could easily drink a potful (~5-6 cups) on one go. 
I've been drinking coffee as long as I can remember, so nowadays it has no effect on me; no withdrawals either, though.

I guess the secret is that the coffee here is fairly weak, and my mug of coffee is pretty rich in milk.

Nevertheless, I love coffee. It's the perfect warm beverage. And there's nothing like the scent that comes from a freshly opened bag of them ground beans.

:cup


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Definitely one cup of regular coffee in the morning (maybe two). Then, I have decaf at night.

About three.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I drink one cup before I go to the gym, that's it. Two heaping spoons of instant Folgers and a splash of 2% milk. I drink one cup on my off days, too.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

1-3 usually


----------



## Universal (Dec 11, 2013)

Zero ,also no energy drinks or tea.
It takes me ages to fall asleep even 
without these,


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

4-7 here. Past week, though, I've cut back quite a bit. I got the stomach bug and it messed with my craving for coffee.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't drink cofee, no matter how much I drink it doesn't do s hit for me

I tried several times and now I don't drink at all, and I think it's better this way, after all, caffeine isn't good.

Same with smoking.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

0


----------



## XnatashaX (Jan 6, 2013)

Zero.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

About three sips of coffee my whole life..


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I drink as much coffee as I feel like drinking. When I've had enough, I pour the rest out.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I used to drink like 3 cups every day but now I almost exclusively drink tea instead.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't usually drink any. I have maybe one cup or so a year, and it's usually not even normal coffee. It's just someone dragging me to Starbucks so I get something that has just a little bit of coffee in it. I don't hate coffee or anything, but it's not something I usually choose to drink.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I switch between coffee and tea, so I don't drink too much coffee. When I am in a coffee mood, I drink only 1 cup a day, 2 on rare ocassions.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

If I drink it, only one cup a day most of the time. Sometimes I'll have two but that's very rare.


----------



## konqz (Jan 7, 2014)

4/day


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

It used to be like 20 for me but now its like 2-3 everyday.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

4-5 may be. I am fairly tolerant to coffee now though.

I think I may switch to drinking green tea instead.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have a 20oz mug I'll drink 1-2 times per week. I'm not a big coffee drinker but I do like the cappuccinos from gas stations. I relly wished I liked regular black coffee. I really need something to wake me up in the mornings.


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

zero cups. I take adderall if I had a cup of coffee I'd evolve into that blue guy from the movie Watchmen.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

None. I get my caffeine fix from about 6+ cans of soda per day.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Raeden said:


> None. I get my caffeine fix from about 6+ cans of soda per day.


whhaaat


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Idontgetit said:


> whhaaat


Something wrong?


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Raeden said:


> Something wrong?


Nah that's just kind of excessive lol.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Idontgetit said:


> Nah that's just kind of excessive lol.


Earlier. . .



Idontgetit said:


> I usually have 5 or 6 daily.


Excessive, eh? (◕‿◕✿)


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Zero. I can't handle coffee (that's strong; if it's weak, then what's the point); I literally get far too jittery to be productive (so much so that it kind of scares me, tbh).


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Raeden said:


> Earlier. . .
> 
> Excessive, eh? (◕‿◕✿)


True say, but at least there isn't 30gs of sugar each cup. Btw your location scares me.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Usually a minimum of one per day, for coffee.

For tea, that's another story. I'm a bit ridiculous about how many cups I drink and at what time of the night (or rather, early morning sometimes....).


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> Usually a minimum of one per day, for coffee.
> 
> For tea, that's another story. I'm a bit ridiculous about how many cups I drink and at what time of the night (or rather, early morning sometimes....).


I go on tea binges once in a while, Bengal Spice is my fav. At least it's healthy.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Idontgetit said:


> True say, but at least there isn't 30gs of sugar each cup.


Nah, I drink diet soda. I would be obese if I drank normal soda.



Idontgetit said:


> Btw your location scares me.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

I only drink Iced Coffee. Maybe, 2 or 3 big Starbucks cups a week.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I can't vote as there's no option for none. All options assume I want to drink hot bitter bean juice.

Coffee has nothing to offer. I can get caffeine in a pill.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

UltraShy said:


> I can't vote as there's no option for none. All options assume I want to drink hot bitter bean juice.


Craziness, who doesn't love coffee? It's God's magic potion. I just assumed everyone drank it..


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Idontgetit said:


> It's God's magic potion.


No, that would be alcohol.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Idontgetit said:


> Craziness, who doesn't love coffee? It's God's magic potion. I just assumed everyone drank it..


 I'm not all that fond of it's taste but the energy boost is definitely worth the price of admission.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I drink a lot at work


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I hate coffee


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

0.0 oz. I prefer hot chocolate.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

All the coffee.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I rarely drink coffee. I only drink some when i go eat breakfast at restaurants with my family.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Raeden said:


> Nah, I drink diet soda. I would be obese if I drank normal soda.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


>


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

This is now a fat cat thread..


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

None of it. I don't drink much other than water, honestly.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Rarely. I really needed some this morning though.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

I say 1-2 cups a week! Not really a fan of coffee, I prefer chocolate drinks.


----------



## czersalad19 (Oct 31, 2011)

Just last night I was thinking hmm I think I should quit drinking coffee (teeth stains)
So today I woke up and had some green tea


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Usually four, two in the morning and two in the evening, sometimes more, sometimes less. Pretty surprising the amount of people here who don't drink it. It's hard to remember for me when I used to get up in the morning without a cup of coffee. But then again, probably wouldn't need it to get motivated when groggy if I hadn't been drinking it all these years.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh God, like...

Two in the morning at work, assuming I'm in the office that day.

One after lunch at work.

Usually one after work, sometimes before I go home...think that's it.

If I'm telecommuting, then usually one around the market's opening bell, one around noon before lunch, one in the afternoon-ish, and then a Starbucks/Caribou run after the closing bell at sometime.

So hey, 4 either way. It runs in my veins.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

25 cups per day on weekdays.


----------

